# West End - Surrey



## Serenity087 (2 November 2011)

Three electric fence generators were stolen on Tuesday the 1st or Wednesday the 2nd between 7.30pm and 8.00am.

One of these generators was used to keep a seriously injured horse on restricted turnout.  Without a generator, it isn't safe to turn her out.  It was quite obvious that the pen was a restriction pen...

One of the generators is temperamental at best and doesn't often work.  One has some dodgey wiring and gives electric shocks when handled. 

They are a small, green Fenceman generator with four D batteries in it, a 250 Fenceman with two 6V batteries and a yellow box which was connected to a car battery which they left behind.

Surrey Police are aware and looking for them.  I am aware of some second hand tack sales coming up so can people please be vigilant.  Like I said, one was being used to keep a injured horse on restricted turnout and without the generator she cannot go out in the field at all.


----------



## ygale (2 November 2011)

On 26/10 we had all our tack stolen from a yard in Knaphill near you in West End, two nights earlier we had a lorry pinched, its about time we worked out some way of protecting our property from these people, if anyone has any ideas post them.


----------



## ginger76 (3 November 2011)

we are also near you and have various electric fence generators and batteries in our winter field which is devided into 5 sections and its only the electric fencing keeping one or two in their sections!  will def be keeping ears and eyes open as its a neccesity and its not cheap!!  and yes if i heard a noise or saw someone up to no good i wouldnt hesitate to protect whats mine at whatever cost!!!!


----------



## Luci07 (3 November 2011)

CCTV - even the fake ones does help. Could be worth having the police check your yard to see how secure it is. Enlist your neighbours support - ask them to call you if they see anything unusual. Challenge strangers wandering around (seriously, when dropping off flyers a while ago, not one yard challenged me when I was wandering around trying to find someone - and we are talking in the middle of a day). Mark EVERYTHING with paint (oil not water based) and have large signs saying all equipment/tack/horses are marked and photographed. Could maybe have dummy signs warning that certain areas are "live" and will electrocute?


----------



## joeanne (3 November 2011)

Talon cameras..... small, tree mounted, battery run cameras so you can have cctv even with no mains power.


----------



## Serenity087 (3 November 2011)

We have CCTV on the yard, they've jumped a back fence and stayed in the field.  I know where they've come through cos they've stepped on a molehill.

Has all this activity been reported?  I have the local PCSO on the case and he's been incredaby helpful.  There's a group called CountryWatch which email out any suspicious activity once a week, we're joining it and I would advise anyone else too!

Just found this and it'll be awesome!

http://www.ultrasecuredirect.com/acatalog/Portable_Outdoor_Recording_Camera_D50.html


----------



## Serenity087 (3 November 2011)

Oh, and our boundary now resembles a WW1 no Mans Land... Jump our fences at your peril!!


----------

